# vip 211 L5.20 software



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

I just did a menu check the other day and noticed my 211 has I believe 5.20 or maybe it was 5.12 software. Does anyone know what new features this software is supposed to have ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Usually it posted - just try to use Search for 'l520' or 'l5.20'.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

Found this on Dish's website but no explanation of what changes there were. Looks like 5.20 was sent out just a few days ago.


Current Software : L5.20 7/22, L4.39 6/5 (X=commercial)


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

gjh3260 said:


> I just did a menu check the other day and noticed my 211 has I believe 5.20 or maybe it was 5.12 software. Does anyone know what new features this software is supposed to have ?


The last software release notes we received on the 211 was Sept. '07. Until those are posted, I know of no way to know what a particular sw update improves (or makes worse)..Sometimes the other SAT forum talks about them.

Ken


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

My 211K is still at 4.51. Still no 5.2 this morning. Sure be nice to see the USB port become active!


----------

